# Trying to refer to King Xxxx



## Ajax Bay (26 Apr 2022)

In my comment (Coronavirus) on China's 'zero-covid' policy, I sought to refer to King Canute by his 'correct' name: **** but the post came out as "King daffodil".
As you can imagine I was mortified the 'd' was not capitalised. Is there some prohibition of using this four letter proper noun? I note that @cookiemonster seems to have used it in the preceding post.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jun 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> Is there some prohibition of using this four letter proper noun?


Lol, just saw this while going through site support.
The word (some of its variations too, I guess) are in the CC swear filter


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Jun 2022)

I suggest that anyone using Kn*t unless referring to an emerging nation's king is merely dyslexic, and should be given the benefit of the doubt. Next time I'll know to put a @Moderators handle in my post.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jun 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> I suggest that anyone using Kn*t unless referring to an emerging nation's king is merely dyslexic, and should be given the benefit of the doubt. Next time I'll know to put a @Moderators handle in my post.


Mods cannot bypass the swear filter, @Shaun has set it up in the software.
daffodil, Knut, see? 
Edit: Knut works


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Jun 2022)

Knut
Edit: Wow!


----------



## kynikos (12 Sep 2022)

Anyone here from Scunthorpe?

Or Penistone?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Sep 2022)

kynikos said:


> Anyone here from Scunthorpe?
> 
> Or Penistone?



No, but I have an obnoxious uncle from farksville Kuntucky


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Sep 2022)

King Canuter was daffodil


----------

